# Which antivirus should I choose?



## Dart81

Hello!
I'm new here.....  and I would like to know some opinions about antivirus.......
I have to choose one, and I'm very uncertain.....
Norton Antivirus 2004
NOD32
Antivir
Avast!4
......and others......

It's not much important if it's freeware or not....I only want the best  
So many people speeks not so good about Norton.....and you?
They especially tell that Norton is very heavy and clumsy, but i'm not sure that it's a problem if I have an Athlon 2500+ with 700MB of DDR RAM....
However I have heard that NOD32 is very good......

Thank you!
Bye


----------



## Praetor

Realistically any of them should do the job although I'd reccomend Norton  If you can get the Norton Corporate version (check a local university for licensing... you can prolly get it for $5-$25 there) which is clean-cut, has unlimited updates and does it's job well


----------



## Lorand

Installing an antivirus downgrades your cpu by up to 20%. And what for? It could not detect the newest viruses unless you update it very often. So what do you choose: running your computer at slower speed all the time and wasting time updating the antivirus, or once in a while reinstalling your system?
Since my first pc (1992) I never had any antivirus program, and never had any virus either. Only twice a year I check my system with an online antivirus (finding no trace of viruses )...


----------



## Praetor

> Installing an antivirus downgrades your cpu by up to 20%. And what for? It could not detect the newest viruses unless you update it very often. So what do you choose: running your computer at slower speed all the time and wasting time updating the antivirus, or once in a while reinstalling your system?


Huh???? It's not like you're downloading updates 24x7 dude .... 20% drop for 5 seconds... whoopee.


----------



## nomav6

I dont buy virus scanners either, but not for the same reason as Lorand, I just try to save the money and us the online scanners to find out what type of virus it is then do a google for it and find ways to remove it with out pay money for it, but this of course does take a lot of time, so if you don't feel like going through all the searching and everything else I would go with norton also.


----------



## Lorand

Ok, but what’s your opinion about this:
In the past we had an antivirus at the office. Every 6 months the licence expired and needed to buy the upgrade, or else the live update wouldn’t work. But shortly after the expiration date our computers got infected with a new virus, which couldn’t be detected or cleaned by the old version. And this thing happened almost regularly forcing us to buy the upgrade...
But since 4 years we use no antivirus program and we had almost no viruses since then.
So is this a pure coincidence, or just marketing (the antivirus created the viruses just after the licence expired)?


----------



## Dart81

Thank you for your equals,
However, I am sure about a thing: I WANT an antivirus!
I know, there are some people that don't use it like Lorand....but I can't understand how they are never infected by nothing.....I've tried to navigate without an antivirus....and I've also needed to format my PC to remove all the mess.....no, I need an antivirus!!!(and it's not all, I'll use together an antivirus, and some tipe of Spywares like Ad Aware or Spybot...).

But now I only have to choose the antivirus.
So, it seems that Norton is the most reccomandable?As I suspected...but there are only a few comments....maybe i'll wait for some others repleys!


----------



## Praetor

> Every 6 months the licence expired and needed to buy the upgrade


The license is only for the LiveUpdate feature -- you can still -- and should -- manually do the updates.



> So, it seems that Norton is the most reccomandable?As I suspected...but there are only a few comments....maybe i'll wait for some others repleys!


Norton is a good choice and like I said, have a look around at universities and such they do have licensing that lets them give you corporate versions with inifinte licenses  (not to mention the lack of cuteness)

Dart81:
A curiosity... how are you running your two memory modules at different speeds?


----------



## Dart81

Praetor said:
			
		

> Dart81:
> A curiosity... how are you running your two memory modules at different speeds?



O, you are right, my memory modules runs at the same speed of 333MHz (the maximum possible for my MoBo), I only wanted to differentiate my two modules because one is a 400MHz RAM...but However it works at 333MHz!
Maybe the 400MHZ module will be usefull in case of overclock


----------



## 72montecarlo

i dont think anyone mentioned Pc-cillin. Any one use it before besides me. lol. i had it before and it seemed to work well.


----------



## ian

72montecarlo said:
			
		

> i dont think anyone mentioned Pc-cillin. Any one use it before besides me. lol. i had it before and it seemed to work well.


I used that in the past, had some problems with it, so no I am not a big fan of Pc-cillin.


----------



## Dart81

A curiosity  
Have you noticed that I'm not an englishman?
I'm italian and I have chosen to join with an english forum instead of an italian forum for learning better this language  
I hope that you won't notice a big difference  

P.s. Maybe I'll choose Norton 2004......

Bye


----------



## ian

It is cool to have people visit from every country of the world 
Your english is good, if you did not have Italy listed on your profile, I would not have known.


----------



## nomav6

never used Pc-cillin but do visit the website to use the online virus scanner which is great


----------



## Dart81

ian said:
			
		

> It is cool to have people visit from every country of the world
> Your english is good, if you did not have Italy listed on your profile, I would not have known.


Thanks
I'm happy that my english is good....and I'll do things like this to improve myself!!!


----------



## Praetor

> O, you are right, my memory modules runs at the same speed of 333MHz (the maximum possible for my MoBo), I only wanted to differentiate my two modules because one is a 400MHz RAM...but However it works at 333MHz! Maybe the 400MHZ module will be usefull in case of overclock


LOL I was gonna say... geez! LOL If that was possible I'd go home and grab my A7V in a heartbeat 



> i dont think anyone mentioned Pc-cillin. Any one use it before besides me. lol. I had it before and it seemed to work well.


Never tried it ... looks to "cute" 



> Your english is good, if you did not have Italy listed on your profile, I would not have known.


Yep! It is quite kewl to have people from 'round the world visit here



> I'm currently using AVG which is absolutely free.


Indeed AVG's free and does hold itself up quite well  If you're interested in a free virusscanner, grab AVG (there are some others but they are obscure)


----------



## doj

hi i dont know much about pc's but learning slowly loads to learn. been on the net 2 years accept loads of files, downloads, e mails as i have kids. i use the avg 6.0 free adition and zone labs fire wall free again and it monitors an avg or somthing . i turn off to play games.   
ps. 
 tell a lie i wasnt here one day and step son resived a file and my avg clicked saying virus click here to remove


----------



## Dart81

Praetor said:
			
		

> LOL I was gonna say... geez! LOL If that was possible I'd go home and grab my A7V in a heartbeat


----------



## Grimulus

I love Norton.  Easier to use to me.


----------



## cptnwinky

Throw in another vote for AVG. Definatly a good free product.


----------



## Dart81

Thanks for your time......I've chosen Norton Antivirus 2004
Bye


----------



## kharmini91

How about AVG Anti-Virus?  Freeware, respectable and works very well.  www.grisoft.com.  Automatic Update feature or update yourself once a day.  COMPLETELY FREE, saved me from Blaster and Bagle.


----------



## kharmini91

LOL Sorry, didn't see the previous posts about AVG.  Definitely a great progam, though.


----------



## Dart81

kharmini91 said:
			
		

> LOL Sorry, didn't see the previous posts about AVG.  Definitely a great progam, though.


  I've made my choice, however every one has  one's ideas and I am grateful that you(all you) are trying to persuade myself of yours....
Maybe if Norton will be disappointing.....i'll think to AVG!!!
Bye


----------



## kharmini91

> Maybe if Norton will be disappointing.....


It will be......


----------



## Praetor

> It will be......


That's not very useful is it? Let's try to avoid blanket statements


----------



## Dart81

What are you talking about?  

I didn't understand the last 2 posts......can you explain better?
Thanks


----------



## Praetor

Kharmin91 was saying that Norton will be a dissapointment (please correct me if i'm wrong).

I was saying that "just because it's Norton" doesnt mean it will be a bad product. Granted, Im not a fan of their "Antivirus 200x" products since I think there's too much emphasis on "pretty" (I use the corporate version) but it doesnt make NAV2004 a bad product.


----------



## Dart81

Praetor said:
			
		

> Kharmin91 was saying that Norton will be a dissapointment (please correct me if i'm wrong).
> 
> I was saying that "just because it's Norton" doesnt mean it will be a bad product. Granted, Im not a fan of their "Antivirus 200x" products since I think there's too much emphasis on "pretty" (I use the corporate version) but it doesnt make NAV2004 a bad product.



Ok, all understood!  
As far as I am concerned.....I can't say if Norton 2004 for me is good or bad....until I've tryed it


----------



## kharmini91

> That's not very useful is it? Let's try to avoid blanket statements.



My bad.


----------

